# Colorful,Bromates,Pepsins & Seltzers



## Ye Olde Prospector (May 17, 2006)

Saw recent post of Red Dragon Seltzer so figured I would post some pictures of the various colored ones in my collection. I am sure there are others out there that have others to add.Here's the first group.

 RED DRAGON/ SELTZER/ NEW YORK
 BROMO CELERY/ THE ARNOLD/ CHEMICAL CO/ CHICAGO
 BROMO/ CAFFEINE  (2 colors)


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (May 17, 2006)

BROMATED LITHIA/CHEMICAL CO/PHILADELPHIA/U.S.A.
 BROMO SELTZER (Cobalt & Teal)
 BROMO CELERY/ THE ARNOLD/ CHEMICAL CO/CHICAGO
 BROMATED PEPSIN/ HUMPHREY'S CHEMICAL CO/ NEW YORK


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (May 17, 2006)

BROMO-LITHIA/ CHEMICAL CO/ PHILADELPHIA/ U.S.A.
 CEFALINE HEADACHE/ Emb Bottle TRADE MARK C
 CHELF'S/ CELERY=CAFFEINE/ COMP'D/ CHELF CHEM> CO./ RICHMOND VA.


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (May 17, 2006)

Last Group

 PEPTOZYME/ REED & CARNRICK/ N.J.
 B. P. CO. (Circle with qp)  (Bromated Pepsin Company) (2 sizes)

 Must be some others out there.

 Cliff


----------



## capsoda (May 17, 2006)

Very nice group of pepsins Cliff. 

 Never knew there was a teal bromo.


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (May 18, 2006)

Hi Warren,

 I have seen an aqua Bromo Seltzer before but it was out of my price range. I do have a Bromo bottle with seltzer spelled "SELTSER" though.

 Cliff


----------



## bubbas dad (May 18, 2006)

cliff thats a very nice assortment of bottles. that is what i had in mind when posted under the red dragon post about  collecting and displaying a group of  bromo seltzer type bottles.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 8, 2006)

Cliff,...can you tell me more about the dragon seltzer bottles?....Also I onceread about a smoke blue bromo seltzer variant....so one day when i was bored  i went through my bushel of baby bromos and actually found one...It's actually my only small bromo left in my collection...The teal bromo blows me away....what is the approx worth of one? If I may ask?...It's amazing to me how many cobalt little bromos I used to dig in the 70's vs. how few I find now....Adios, Joe
 P.S. The smoke blue variant is beautiful...and obviously vr different than cobalt.....wish i had digital cam to illustrate what it looks like next to cobalt....                                               Happy digs, J.B.


----------



## Trying not to break it (Jul 9, 2006)

hi cliff,  that is a beautiful collection of diff. colored bromo's.   i have one.  makes me want a lot more.  thanks for posting pics.  rhona


----------

